# Что нужно иметь для игры под минус?



## Старков (2 Авг 2014)

Коллеги,прошу перечислить какие технические устройства нужно иметь для игры под минус, кроме самого аккустического инструмента? Чтобы полноценно музицировать,репетировать и т.д. Громкость - соседи, не в счет.Полностью независим.


----------



## Евгений51 (2 Авг 2014)

Старков писал:


> какие технические устройства нужно иметь


 Наушники для репетиций и усилитель с микрофоном и калонками для концерта.


----------



## Старков (3 Авг 2014)

И наверное еще ноутбук с файлами...


----------



## MAN (4 Авг 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> и усилитель с микрофоном и калонками для концерта


 _ — Вы на граммофоне умеете играть? 
— Как играть? 
— А так... Прислал мне тесть на именины из города граммофон... Труба есть такая, кружочки. А как на нем играть, бес его знает! Так и стоит без дела. 
Поползухин внимательно посмотрел на Плантова, отложил в сторону пиджак и сказал: 
— Да, я на граммофоне немного умею играть. Учился. Только это трудно, откровенно говоря!
/Аркадий Аверченко. Кривые углы./_

— Вы под минус умеете играть?
... :biggrin: 

Эх-хэ-хэх, это ж надо было додуматься караоке на профессиональную сцену выволочь? Кругом одни суррогаты: вместо чая - чай в пакете, вместо музыки - фанера. Куды бедному крестьянину податься?

Вот кто бы ещё подсказал, какие такие устройства надо слушателю в ушах, мозгах и сердце своём иметь, чтобы это музицирование под минус не тошно слушать было?


----------



## kep (4 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> Эх-хэ-хэх, это ж надо было додуматься караоке на профессиональную сцену выволочь?


Вообще говоря, непонятно что лучше: профессиональное исполнение под оркестровую фанеру или менее профессиональное сопровождение живым ансамблем.
Богатого и здорового не предлагать, за нереальностью :nea:


----------



## Старков (4 Авг 2014)

MAN, я от вас не ожидал услышать подобное...

Речь в теме идет не о фанере,караоке и танцах с баянами.
Речь идет о МИНУСЕ (инструментальном аккомпанементе).

Когда очень хочется поиграть под аккомпанемент ансамблевый,но такой роскошью не располагаешь,на помощь приходит МИНУС,современный техн.прогресс. И ничего страшного здесь нет.Попробуйте сами поиграть в таком ключе,а потом вместе будем смеяться...над вами.
А для "То не ветер ветку клонит" конечно,можно обойтись вашими традиционными приемами.
Смотрите в будущее"ширше"...


----------



## diletant (4 Авг 2014)

Тема-то,перспективная!
Давайте побольше "все о минусе" и прогрессе.
Новое всегда было на тормозах


----------



## MAN (5 Авг 2014)

Старков писал:


> MAN, я от вас не ожидал услышать подобное...


Поверьте, я никого не хотел обидеть, однако объясните пожалуйста, если речь идёт не об искусственно созданной фонограмме, а о минусе, представляющем собой запись реального оркестра (ансамбля), то разве это намного меньшая роскошь с точки зрения хлопот и расходов на производство такой записи?
Технический прогресс вообще, а современный в особенности, я, говоря откровенно, считаю величайшим злом. Вернее не сам прогресс, конечно, а то как он и его достижения используются человечеством. Сам я инженер, если что.
Как зритель и слушатель считаю использование любых звукозаписей в живых концертах музыкантов совершенно недопустимым обманом. На ТВ, радио - ещё куда ни шло, но играть "на граммофоне" (под "граммофон") со сцены никуда не годится, как бы "профессионально" это ни звучало.

kep писал:


> Вообще говоря, непонятно что лучше: профессиональное исполнение под оркестровую фанеру или менее профессиональное сопровождение живым ансамблем.


 А давайте, следуя совету *Старков*а, заглянем в будущее "ширше", позволим себе немного пофантазировать и попробуем разобраться в этом вопросе, скажем, на примере наших взаимоотношений с женщинами? Вот Вам с кем интереснее было бы иметь дело, с живым человеком, хотя бы и имеющим набор разного рода несовершенств, или куклой, роботом с идеально красивой внешностью и запрограммированным ангельским характером?

Приглашаю поразмышлять над этим всех желающих. Только не нужно при этом смешивать в кучу людей и коней. Я не спорю с тем, что летать самолётами "Аэрофлота" (или любой иной авиакомпании) сегодня предпочтительнее, нежели передвигаться на лошадиных упряжках. Но ведь у нас речь об искусстве, о музыке, не так ли? А не о транспорте или производстве.
Вот вы тут изволили давеча о техническом прогрессе упомянуть. Так я считаю, что настоящая его задача в аккурат в том, чтобы человеку время и силы для духовного высвобождать. Пусть люди меньше занимаются всякой рутиной, препоручив это машинам, а сами играют на флейтах и арфах. Такой прогресс я мог бы только приветствовать. Но сидеть на концерте и слушать как машина мне воспроизводит музыку я не желаю. Увольте! К чёрту (откуда он, собственно, и начало берёт) такой прогресс!


----------



## kep (5 Авг 2014)

MAN писал:


> то разве это намного меньшая роскошь с точки зрения хлопот и расходов на производство такой записи?


Один раз. Дальше можно использовать без счета.

MAN писал:


> куклой, роботом с идеально красивой внешностью и запрограммированным ангельским характером?


Пелевин "S.N.U.F.F."

MAN писал:


> Но сидеть на концерте и слушать как машина мне воспроизводит музыку я не желаю.


Оркестр/ансамбль при солисте (в рассматриваемом жанре) и есть такая машина - самостоятельного значения, как правило, не имеет.


----------



## MAN (5 Авг 2014)

kep писал:


> Один раз. Дальше можно использовать без счета.


kep писал:


> Оркестр/ансамбль при солисте (в рассматриваемом жанре) и есть такая машина - самостоятельного значения, как правило, не имеет.


Давайте уж тогда доведём дело до логического конца и признаем, что под таким углом зрения нам и сам солист не шибко нужен? Выступай он хоть с машиноподобным ансамблем/оркестром из живых музыкантов, хоть под качественную фонограмму. Ну сыграл один разок, если что-то новенькое, (желательно в студии) и хорош. Дальше звукорежиссёр косячки твои поправит, сделает мастеринг и можно использовать без счёта. И, я вас умоляю, не надо вообще никаких этих дурацких концертов. Да ну их, только время и деньги на билеты зря тратить, правда? Купил диск (а ещё лучше на шару в инете скачал) и слушай когда и сколько влезет. Можно в машине, можно в спортзале или дома, развалясь в любимом кресле с пивом и чипсами.


kep писал:


> Пелевин "S.N.U.F.F."


Не знаю, не читал.

P.S. Ой, вероятно от моего внимания ускользнуло что-то важное, а что это за "рассматриваемый жанр" имеется в виду?


----------



## diletant (5 Авг 2014)

Интереснее живая с недостатками,но ей надо добавить:авто, spa, характер и тд.Вот и идут люди на П.Дранга,баян mix, чтобы их увидеть с техническими добавками.Прогресс? Прогресс! Хороший звук делает звукорежиссер-инженер.Этому тоже надо учиться, как и музыке,не менее 15 лет. Вот Старков и хочет на лету схватить минус от знающих и продвинутых.Раньше баянистов этому не учили.Все сами доходили. Друзья! Давайте проще: как учиться, выступать и работать на баяне с минусом,какое оснащение,от простого к сложному из Вашего опыта.


----------



## юрий серов (25 Авг 2014)

Привет музыкантам ! Под минусовки, я считаю надо играть там, где за это башляют.


----------

